# Relatives missing a slice out of their loaf



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas Day!
Yay - Santa made it through the blizzard!

So, I get dressed and go downstairs to find Wife and BIL putzing with TV for -
(We have Internet service so a couple hundred channel selections)

I ask: "What are you looking for?"

Answer: "Looking for a video of a yule log burning (yule?) and Christmas music."

UM? 

We have a "Sunroom" with a Fireplace and also I have a respectable Stereo in the room.
There is a fire in the fireplace - I keep it going when temps drop as it heats the room nicely (Rumford 
fireplace.) The Classical Music FM station is playing all kinds of "Christmas Music." And one can access
all kinds of stuff on Youtube and (#3) - wife has a CD collection of several hundred CDs of which I would guess
about 50 are "Christmas" genre.

???!!! And they would rather sit in front of a TV which I _only run sound for a movie through the Home Theater stuff_.
(9 speakers/several hundred watt amp/receiver)

Maybe I got dropped on my head when little as I don't have a clue why they would prefer the TV. And music through
TV speakers (two very little ones!)

They both have to be missing a slice or two -


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

They miss the uncomplicated things in life!


----------

